# Anybody Remember days like this...



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Neither do I...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I think I remember. Was that white stuff not called snow, and usually came down when we had four seasons of weather? 

Funny my kid was just reading his history book and asking me if I remember the time when we had a extra season called "winter"

Those where the days.

PS Kid was even more astonished when I told him the slide on his swing-set were actually recycled snowplow blades.


----------



## lazerslicer (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya i remember that pic in my dream last night i woke up all sweaty and in tears. Thooought i missed a push or something........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How about some Oct. snow?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I sure do and I hope we get one soon.


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

I can remember those cold nights at 2am plowing. All you can here in the distance is the 
sound of sanders and snow blowers.....Ahhhh the good times i miss....WHERE IS THE SNOW ALREADY!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*When I was a kid, I had to walk.....lol*

Anyone remember chuckling at old people telling when I was a kid stories...here we are....It is one big circle...
Well anyways remember when salt water would freeze?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Snow was all a myth. We all dreamed it. Now go back to sleep.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

No it's not a dream, at least the existance of it. I think I was dreaming about when we got more than an inch.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

tsmith;349929 said:


> No it's not a dream, at least the existance of it. I think I was dreaming about when we got more than an inch.


Funny, my wife was saying the same thing.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I was just on the ice, tring to cover up a waterline, there was 1" of snow on the ice, I had to clear a 100 car parking lot to cover the water line!


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

hey only 4miles away they have snow our south towns just got hit with over 16 inches, but here in buffalo we have nothing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ya, that was close ,all most had to go out!


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

im heading out in a little bit in a few we have approx 2" snow and its coming


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i actually had a dream lastnight that i slept in like i usually do, and when i woke up there was like 7 inches on the ground, and i was too late to plow, lol it was weird as hell, i woke up like scared and ****, lol


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Snow is a myth......it has never happened.............why this site exists I have no idea.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Im Afraid Thats All We Can Doo.. Is Remember. The Days We Used To Make Money


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

mole;349968 said:


> hey only 4miles away they have snow our south towns just got hit with over 16 inches, but here in buffalo we have nothing.


Any one realize how big a statement that is ? Buffalo NY if it is known at all it is know for 2 things.

There football team sucks. :crying:

And it snows like hell there. 

I am in Rochester a short drive from buffalo , and the last good storm i remember was when we got 4 feet in 3 days and that had to be in 97 or 98..From then till now the winters have been pretty mild ..


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

but our hockey team is good.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I remember when....*

I had to snow blow around the house so my dogs could get out...


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Snow? Whats that?

I think I saw it one day about a month ago, but then it all melted the next day. Heck I think the battery in the beater s-10 plow truck is dead from sitting for so long. I started the atv and drove it around the lot for a little while with the plow on just to remember what its like.

God Im glad I did not order that new boss plow for my other truck this year. I'll let that money collect intrest in the bank for another season.


----------

